# A little change for me, the "MULE"



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Toddy's "Mule" has been kicking around for awhile now. I quite liked it's shape so finally got around to making a couple.

A laminate of a split frame of 8 mm Karri for the core with 7 mm walnut faces and a few brass pins. Fitted with some single 1745's it shoots a treat!!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice SS, I like the size!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice ! Looks great
Cheers


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks like a nice little shooter. Still has that distinctive Wombat aura, too. I love your finishes.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Lovely work .....


----------



## NOTATOY (Feb 17, 2015)

Wow, it looks awesome!


----------

